# LED puck lights



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

May have too many puck lights off one transformer, that'd be my guess. Then I'm just shooting in the dark here.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

thats what I was thinking. He said that there was 8, that each one drew 1.5 watts, and the xfmr could handle 60 watts........IDK, he just called me a babbled this to me, I have not seen the stuff........so he may have read the stuff incorrectly?


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

They have to have a DC transformer. The exception would be the new direct replacement lamps, like the LED MR-16.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Some LED lights need a driver for them to operate.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

the driver thing is was I was thinking.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking over this page:

http://www.elementalled.com/LED-Lighting/Power-Supplies

It seems that the main difference between an LED "driver" and a DC transformer is that the "driver" is electronic. I bet an LED puck light would have all the resisters on a circuit board. Most puck kits come with a transformer, but if you add extra pucks or combine kits, you need a DC transformer (or driver) the right size.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Is a "DC Transformer" not an electronic device also?


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Did we rule out: lighted on/off switches, dimmers and X-10 like devices as the cause of the flashing?


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I have used DC transformers for LEDs that are heavy like a magnetic coil. In the link above, they show specific transformers for dimming. With a simple DC transformer, one uses a special dimmer on the LOAD side. There are links to several articles in the above link under "how LEDs work"


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

My experience is with i-omega brand puck LED lights - the drivers/transformers would only run a certain amount of lights. It is my experience that they do not run as many lights as they say they do.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I will forward said suggestions to him.......


----------

